# UK 1992 Mk2 Golf OEM+ restoration thread



## GTSpecUK (Aug 22, 2018)

Build thread to follow.....


----------



## GTSpecUK (Aug 22, 2018)

So here we go....

Started off as a 1992 UK market registered 16v KR engine Golf with 138K miles on the odometer. 

The shell had some nasty corrosion which the salt laid on the UK roads in the winter months aggravates massively.


----------



## GTSpecUK (Aug 22, 2018)

Off to the bodyshop she went for a full restoration back to Tornado Red.

Various metalwork repairs carried out. Battery tray, rear fuel tank side inner wing, rear wheel arches trimmed, windscreen surround, rear tailgate etc.













[url=https://flic.kr/p/2ah3EsN]

















Apologies for the poor quality images.


----------



## Don_Greening (Feb 22, 2015)

Loving the build mate, looking forward to the next installment.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Andrearea (Apr 29, 2020)

*Pj64*

Amzaing May I know it more about that.


----------

